# Localiser un GSM



## dylan-dog (26 Janvier 2004)

Qui a une solution pour localiser un GSM! Par l'intermédiaire d'un site ou autres. Toutes aides, tuyaux frucuteux, conseils ou autres seront les bienvenus. Merci d'avance.


----------



## MarcMame (27 Janvier 2004)

Si tu veux dire par là, localiser un portable par son numéro de téléphone (ou IMEI) et donc éventuellement à l'insu de son propiétaire ou utilisateur : ce n'est pas possible car c'est totalement interdit, c'est une violation de la vie privée.


----------



## ffabrice (27 Janvier 2004)

Ca existe mais c'est un service payant offert par l'opérateur et qui n'existe, à ma connaissance, qu'en Angleterre : lire l'article Ici


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (27 Janvier 2004)

ffabrice a dit:
			
		

> Ca existe mais c'est un service payant offert par l'opérateur et qui n'existe, à ma connaissance, qu'en Angleterre : lire l'article Ici









 Célèbre pays reconnu pour sa protection de la vie privèe


----------



## dylan-dog (27 Janvier 2004)

Ok merci! Un tel service existerait en Suisse? J'étais au courant qu'en Angleterre cela était possible. Merci pour l'information et le site très documenté.


----------



## jpmiss (27 Janvier 2004)

dylan-dog a dit:
			
		

> Ok merci! Un tel service existerait en Suisse? J'étais au courant qu'en Angleterre cela était possible. Merci pour l'information et le site très documenté.



Tu as des doutes sur l'emplois du temps de ta femme?


----------



## Bilbo (27 Janvier 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu as des doutes sur l'emplois du temps de ta femme?



Tu m'as encore grillé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










À+


----------



## aa450553 (2 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Il y a un site qui existe pour ça et qui fonctionne très bien. il utilise les dernière technologies en matière de géolocalisation de GSM.
ça a bien marché chez moi, enfin sur le téléphone d'une certaine personne plutôt...

En plus c'est gratuit. Je recommande !

http://tellaccueil.com/localisation-portable/

Bonne continuation.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Décembre 2008)

aa450553 a dit:


> (...) En plus c'est gratuit. Je recommande ! (...)


Hormis le coût de la communication. Numéro qui commence par "08 99"... :rateau:


----------



## LucD (2 Décembre 2008)

Navrant...


----------



## PA5CAL (2 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir

Il y a quelques années déjà, j'ai eu connaissance d'un système de géolocalisation par GSM utilisé pour connaître la position de véhicules itinérants (suivi de VRP ou des camions d'une entreprise de transport, notamment).

Le firmware du téléphone portable utilisé doit avoir été adapté de manière à fonctionner en mode "monitoring", c'est-à-dire dans un mode qui rend accessible les informations de connexion du téléphone au réseau GSM (numéro des relais environnant et puissance des signaux). À intervalles réguliers ou sur requête de l'extérieure, le téléphone envoie ces informations par SMS à un centre de suivi qui, à l'aide d'une base de données géographique des relais GSM, arrive à déterminer plus ou moins précisément la position du mobile sur une carte.

Compte tenu du procédé employé, il est bien évident que cette géolocalisation ne peut pas se faire à l'insu du propriétaire du téléphone portable.

Google donne quelques sociétés proposant ce type de service et le matériel qui va avec (je ne ferai pas de publicité).


----------

